# Lionel 2400 yellow paint



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm in the process of buying the Maplewood, Chatham and Hillside 2400 series passenger cars. These are the green cars with the yellow widow trim and stripes.

Does anyone know where I can get the yellow paint. I would prefer it in a marker as they make touch up easy.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Aaahh... the green 2400 passenger cars. I always wanted that set!

The only yellow paint in a marker I can think of is the yellow 'junk yard' marker they mark parts with. You can probably get it from an auto parts supplier. The tip is a metal tube that depresses against a surface to release the paint. There is usually a metal ball inside to mix with.

The other idea that occurs to me is to use auto body touch up paint. Not cheap but there should be the yellow you're lookin' for. :smokin:


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

rkenney said:


> Aaahh... the green 2400 passenger cars. I always wanted that set!
> 
> The only yellow paint in a marker I can think of is the yellow 'junk yard' marker they mark parts with. You can probably get it from an auto parts supplier. The tip is a metal tube that depresses against a surface to release the paint. There is usually a metal ball inside to mix with.
> 
> The other idea that occurs to me is to use auto body touch up paint. Not cheap but there should be the yellow you're lookin' for. :smokin:


I guess a genuine Lionel yellow marker is a little unlikely.


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

If you have an art supply store near by check it out. I may be worth while.


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

*Lionel 2400 yellow*



Dano said:


> If you have an art supply store near by check it out. I may be worth while.


I think the trick is getting the right shade of yellow. It usually looks a little dark, but that may be just from aging.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Newtown Joe said:


> I think the trick is getting the right shade of yellow. It usually looks a little dark, but that may be just from aging.


Th right shade of yellow is the one that matches, regardless of the aging.

The trick here is to just re-trim everything.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

Elmers has a line of paint markers sold at Walmart. I have used 'Golden Sun' for touching up the windows. Plain yellow, brown and red are near perfect matches for similar Lionel colors. It's like the color pallet creator has his/her own Lionel collection.


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

*Lionel 2400 yellow*



BigAl56 said:


> Elmers has a line of paint markers sold at Walmart. I use 'Garden Sun' for touching up the windows.


That's sound like a good lead, thanks.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

That is a good lead! Never heard of them, I'll have to check them out.

Elmers Paint Markers


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

They are great for touch up of trains. They come in fine and wide tips. Many of the colors are a perfect match for PW trains. The only problem is Walmart does a poor job of keeping the shelves stocked. But you can find them in other stores too.


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

BigAl56 said:


> They are great for touch up of trains. They come in fine and wide tips. Many of the colors are a perfect match for PW trains. The only problem is Walmart does a poor job of keeping the shelves stocked. But you can find them in other stores too.


Well, I just got my Maplewood and low and behold the yellow lines need no touch up. Good thing, because I went to Staples and Walmart and neither had Elmer's markers. Sharpie, Bic and Crayola seem to dominate the marker market. Elmer is mostly big on glue.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

That's great news about your cars. Now we need some pictures!

Some things are just easier to get in the mail!  Amazon - paint markers.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Another option? Sharpie pens.

Sharpie make a lot of different colors. Permanent ink.
I have an assortment pack with fine tips, they come in handy for certain projects.

They come with a lot of different tips, choose the right tip. 
Check them out?
http://www.sharpie.com/enUS/Pages/sharpiemarkers.aspx

You can buy them at a lot of different stores.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

My Walmart has them in the crafts section with the other craft paints. You can also find them in other craft stores. Sharpies do seem to dominate and I purchased a variety pack but have not tried them yet.


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

*lionel 2400 pics*



rkenney said:


> That's great news about your cars. Now we need some pictures!
> 
> Some things are just easier to get in the mail!  Amazon - paint markers.


Two down one to go!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You should insert the photos in the message, I did this one for you.


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You should insert the photos in the message, I did this one for you.


Thanks, nice job.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Those are nice! I want some!

Now all you have to do is put some LED lighting inside. Constant Brightness Passenger Car

Slightly later model cars but I used the same instructions for my silver 2400 series. I cheaped out on the constant voltage source and just used a diode bridge. I guess you can't call mine constant brightness, but they're much better than the bulbs, the rear lights are bright, and they don't flicker.

I'd post some pictures but I'm in NC and the trains are home in MD.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

They look good Joe.

Now don't take this the wrong way.
Maybe go over them one more time?
I know how a camera picks up every small thing, but see some of the spots I put the arrow on?

Maybe touch them up one more time?

You have any green for the OOP"S spot?


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

big ed said:


> They look good Joe.
> 
> Now don't take this the wrong way.
> Maybe go over them one more time?
> ...


 I'm about as old as these cars and don't look nearly as good, but I'm compensated because with my eyesight I can't see the defects.


----------

